# Problems updating from 7.2 to 8.0 (amd64)



## caquino (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi ppl,

I'm trying to update remotely my server to the release 8.0, but I'm having some problems to do it.

First I've changed the my supfile to point to the new release 

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0
```

have made all the updates, after in the directory /usr I've entered the following sequence of commands


```
make cleanworld
make cleandir
make buildworld
make buildkernel KERCONF=rebirth
```

and the buildkernel stopped with the following error

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## blairchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi, it looks like you try to compile your kernel with udav support. Did you need it? Maybe you can try to disable it in your kernel configuration. Or make sure you didn't disable miibus too.


----------



## expl (Dec 6, 2009)

Look at man udav for the list of dependencies that you need to have in your kernel configuration.


----------



## caquino (Dec 6, 2009)

You are right, I've rebuilt the kernel disabling it and solved my problem.

Thanks for your help!


----------

